# Wonder what they want?



## benhasajeep (Oct 26, 2017)

Tablet pic.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 26, 2017)

Lol, we’re you holding a turkey leg in your other hand?


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 26, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Lol, we’re you holding a turkey leg in your other hand?


Glued to the lens ...


----------



## benhasajeep (Oct 26, 2017)

SquarePeg said:


> Lol, we’re you holding a turkey leg in your other hand?


Wife took it.  She was eating a chicken salad sandwich.  What is odd is the cat.  He will not eat human food.  The dogs, that's a different story.  They are always there till you tell them to go lay down.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2017)

Bacon


----------



## davidharmier60 (Oct 26, 2017)

Food. Our 9 (well 6 of them) do the same thing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## RowdyRay (Oct 26, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Bacon



Good choice. I was thinking tuna. My cat won't eat any human food. Open a can of tuna......she's right there. Dogs.....well, they'll eat anything. Including their own doodoo.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 28, 2017)

Our Miss Daisy has her own corner of the dining table. Speaking of that, it's probably time to clean the drool from the underside.


----------



## Sil (Oct 28, 2017)

super !!!


----------



## limr (Oct 28, 2017)

My cats don't really eat human food either, but they always have to investigate, just in case.


----------



## ceemac (Nov 3, 2017)

That's just like our house. We have a 0.5 sec rule here.  If it falls on the floor, that's about how much time we have to eat it before the dog does.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Nov 5, 2017)

My pug is like that too, he'll sit there and bop you into submission.


----------



## benhasajeep (Nov 14, 2017)

ceemac said:


> That's just like our house. We have a 0.5 sec rule here.  If it falls on the floor, that's about how much time we have to eat it before the dog does.


Oh, yea.  Definately no 5sec rule in our house.  By the time 5 sec is up.  It would be long gone, and they would be looking for more.  I might even think the .5 sec might be too slow too.  hahaha


----------

